# New to the Wonderful World of Smoking Things



## PSU Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello everybody from Southeast PA.  Over the holidays a friend brought over some smoked ribs which were fantastic so decided to take the plunge myself.  Was close to going all in and getting a Rec Tec but ended up getting a MES 440S two weeks ago.  Have been reading this forum ever since.  Already have an A-Maze-N tube and maze with various pellets, a Thermopen MK4, Aaron Franklins favorite boning and brisket carving knives, a vacuum sealer and just ordered some QMatz.  Did some baby back ribs for first smoke - was just ok.  Tried my first brisket this weekend - point was awesome but flat was still bit tough (think I pulled too soon) and yesterday cold-smoked some cheese and some almonds using JohnMeyers recipe from this site - and they are spectacular!  Guess you could say I have been busy and enjoying every minute of it.  So many things to try.  Currently running some test runs with my Maze as it keeps going out so working on getting more air flow.  Also had some issues with the tube starting back on fire (totally melting $40 worth of cheese).  Ooops.  Redo went much smoother.  

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum as a newbie I feel like a kid in a candy shop.  Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya join the fun. The MES 440s is an electric smoker correct? If it is a tube may put out to much smoke. The tray may have been a better choice. Someone with more knowledge will chime in at some point. I'm just a dumb charcoal guy


Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 28, 2020)

welcome to smf, great place here.  I have a mes 30 and use the amnps tray with the mailbox mod, works great. as Chris said I think the tube puts out to much smoke for the mes. I would work with your maze, try pulling out the chip loader some, a lot of us dry the pellets in the microwave for 2-3 minutes before using, makes sure to light the pellets and let them burn for 10-20 minutes before putting in your smoker. is there anything dripping on them in the smoker. all else fails check out the mailbox mod it's the best thing i've done. stick with it you'll get to where you need it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from central PA


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 28, 2020)

Joe, welcome to the forum from NorCal! Looks like you already have enough toy's in your"smoking"  arsenal. Nice to have you on this forum.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome!  You have picked up the essential tools for sure.  Enjoy the forum- its the best place EVER!

ask anything, there is a TON of info here.  your cook will improve


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks everybody.  Yes the MES 440S is an electric.  Find it interesting that Masterbuilt changed the smoker tray setup so not easily converted using the mailbox mod.  So far it has been decent at producing smoke but the issue is have to attend to it every 20 min or so.  The test I did today did pretty well with the maze so looking more like I can get it to work.  Kept the ash tray that is on the side half way open and that seemed to help a lot.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  I still occasionally have combustion with my amazen tubes and mazes.  Usually from too much air flow.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. You found the right place to learn a ton. Share your cooks and ask advice. You will get it here for sure.


----------



## Nole4L (Jan 28, 2020)

PSU Joe - Sounds like you have all the accoutrements for success.  That Thermopen is nice.  I bought one about 2 years ago and love it.  I would suggest might want to look at a wireless multiprobe thermometer like the Fireboard or Inkbird.  

I'll leave the whole "who was greater.....Bobby Bowden or JoePa" question for another time.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Nole4L said:


> PSU Joe - Sounds like you have all the accoutrements for success.  That Thermopen is nice.  I bought one about 2 years ago and love it.  I would suggest might want to look at a wireless multiprobe thermometer like the Fireboard or Inkbird.
> 
> I'll leave the whole "who was greater.....Bobby Bowden or JoePa" question for another time.


Look forward to the best coach debate.  I do have a Maverick that is a few years old now and think I need to recheck the calibration.  Think I have already been pushing the spend limit pretty far this month (the boss will notice soon)!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Centre Co.   I work in State College.


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Welcome from Centre Co.   I work in State College.


Both my wife and I went to PSU and both my boys are there now (Sr and Fr).  Love that place.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from NY!


----------

